# Беларусь > Витебская область > Полоцк & Новополоцк >  Источники бесперебойного питания

## Бран Тиршах

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (далее ИБП) - важная составляющая любого ПК. Приобрести ИБП вы можете в интернет-магазине «Intell-ect» как оптом, так и в розницу. Осуществляем доставку по Полоцку и Новополоцку.

----------

